# Consumer Reports Bad Review New Altima - WHY??



## lpatti31 (Jul 12, 2014)

We are looking at the 2013 Altima, and noticed Consumer Reports gives it a very bad used car prediction. This despite the fact that all the individual categories come up clean. Does anyone know the basis for the bad grade? Is it the half moons for the transmission and drive system? Is it a redesign year? I find their trouble spots matrix very confusing for this model. All help appreciated.


----------

